# Native American myth and lore



## AcanroSeer (Mar 12, 2016)

I am curious if anyone knows a reliable source on Native American mythology and folklore. I want to use it to gather intel for a story I will be writing.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 12, 2016)

I think you'd be best served by finding Ella E. Clark's five or so books of  "Indian Legends of/from ..." Most are out of print so you'll have to look for them from used book sources.

Most all you find on the internet is warmed over hogwash and many books aren't a lot better, though obviously most of the settler culture doesn't know the difference. As the saying goes, "If the white man wrote it, ..."   Likely those you'll be writing for though.  Oh, and on the internet, if they identify themselves with Native American sounding names that's a red flag on the BS scale 

If in the future you want to run your story by someone for reasonable reality I'll try to help in general way. I'm really only knowledgeable about detailed specifics re the _Toyahini Ne'we_ (the mountain people of the greater Shoshone people), and what I know is only what I learned growing up with them.


----------



## voltigeur (Mar 13, 2016)

Look for _Black Elk Speaks.

_If I remember correctly Black Elk was a cousin of Crazy Horse. 

There is also a book called The Ogallala Religion. I don't remember the author but he is a white man (linguist by trade.) There are mistakes in the book but he tried tot be honest and on major points he is a good read. Read this very carefully there are lots of nuance. 

Most tribal customs share cosmology. 

Also go to Pow Wows. The small ones with small vendors. And if you get a change study one of the languages.


----------



## lvcabbie (Mar 13, 2016)

Here are a few of the hundreds on the web:

*Native Languages of the Americas:
 List of Native American Indian Tribes and Languages*

@ http://www.native-languages.org/languages.htm






First People of America & Canada @ http://www.firstpeople.us/

Native American Myths @ http://www.livingmyths.com/Native.htm

Native American Legends, Myths, and Lore @ http://www.angelfire.com/ca/Indian/stories.html

Native American Legends @ http://www.firstpeople.us/FP-Html-Legends/Legends-AB.html

Legends of America @ http://www.legendsofamerica.com/na-legends.html





Native American Stories @ http://www.warpaths2peacepipes.com/native-american-stories/






Native American Lore @ http://www.ilhawaii.net/~stony/loreindx.html

You can also do a Google Search for American Indians or by individual tribes to get what you want.


----------

